# الزوج المثالي



## طالب الشفاعه (3 يناير 2007)

الزوج المثالي 

قالت الزوجة: "لقد وجدت اختلافاً كبيراً بين الرجل الذي أحببته والرجل الذي تزوجته"، وهذا يدل على حقيقة ألا وهي أن معدن الزوج لا يظهر إلا بالعشرة.
وقال أحد الرجال: "لقد قررت ألا أتزوج حتى أجد المرأة المثالية.. ثم وجدتها ولكنها كانت تبحث عن الرجل المثالي"!
يرى المفكر الكبير "برومود باترا" بعد بحث استمر ثلاثين عاماً على الرجال والنساء أن الأزواج يمكن تقسيمهم إلى ستة أنواع:
- أزواج رائعون في كل شيء: ونسبتهم صفر%.
- أزواج رائعون في أغلب الأشياء: ونسبتهم 6%.
- أزواج رائعون في أشياء كثيرة: ونسبتهم 40%.
- أزواج سيئون في كل شيء: ونسبتهم 4%.
- أزواج سيئون في أشياء كثيرة: ونسبتهم 20%.
- أزواج سيئون في بعض الأشياء: ونسبتهم 40%.

وهذا يدل على أنه من الصعب جداً أن نجد رجلاً مثالياً ما لم تكن له زوجة تستحق مثاليته.
إن الزوج المثالي في نظر المرأة هو ذلك الرجل الذي تستطيع أن تجدد اختيارها له كل يوم. وفي المفهوم العام فإن الزوج المثالي هو ذلك الرجل السوي الذي يقترب من الكمال في التفاعل مع زوجته، والذي يملك أن يجعل كل أفراد أسرته في وفاق معه ومع أنفسهم ومع الحياة فتكون عائلته سعيدة وزواجه مستقراً.
والحقيقة هي أن المرأة التي لا تستطيع أن تشقي زوجها لن يكون بوسعها أن تسعده.
إن المرأة عادة تكره الرجل الغيور الذي لا تحبه ولكن يسوءها أيضا أن لا يكون غيوراً ذلك الرجل الذي تحبه. إن الغيرة ظاهرة صحية تنعش الحب وتقوي المحبوب فغيرة الرجل على المرأة دليل حبه لها وتمسكه بها. أما الشك فهو ظاهرة مرضية تضعف الحب وتحقر المحب. ولهذا، إن لم تكن المرأة الجميلة ملاكاً فان زوجها سيكون أشقى جميع الناس. والحقيقة أن من أفرط في الغيرة ندم ومن أفرط تعذب، وإن كثيراً من شكوكنا في الآخرين تثيرها معرفتنا بأنفسنا.
قيل: "عندما يصرح الرجل قائلاً أنه يثق بامرأته فهو يعني ما يقوله تماماً ولكن عندما تصرح المرأة قائلة أنها واثقة من زوجها فهي تعني أنها واثقة من نفسها". لذلك على الرجل الغيور أن يكون صديقاً قريباً لزوجته حتى لا يشك أن لها صديقاً بعيداً. وأخيراً، كن مثاليا أيها الرجل حتى تُسعِد وتسَعد، فليست هناك سعادة حقيقية خارج أسوار بيتك​


----------



## K A T Y (8 يناير 2007)

طالب الشفاعه قال:


> كن مثاليا أيها الرجل حتى تُسعِد وتسَعد، فليست هناك سعادة حقيقية خارج أسوار بيتك​


 

موضوع جميل فعلا وصعب ان الواحد يلاقي راجل مثالي والمرأة برضو مش دايما مثالية

ولو الراجل او المرأه دوروا علي سعادة يبقي اكيد داخل البيت ميرسي قوي علي تعبك


----------



## طالب الشفاعه (8 يناير 2007)

ميرسى اوى على مرورك   كل سنة وانتى طيبة


----------



## adel baket (13 يناير 2007)

*امراه فاضله من يجدها ثمنها يفوق اللئلاء*
*اخى اشكرك على الموضوع ولا يوجد احد كامل *
*لا رجل او امراه    :yaka: *


----------



## الياس دكور (18 يناير 2007)

*سر الزواج*

"ان الزواج هو سر من اسرار الحياة ويجب ان نحفظه ونصونهونعمل المستحيل ليكن متكاملا 


ان الزواج هو سر من اسرار الحياة ويجب ان نحفظه ونصونه ونعمل 
المستحيل ليكن متكاملآ ونرضي به الله والناس .
ماذا علينا ان نعمل لكي يكون هذا الزواج ناجحآ ؟
اولآ علينا ان نعرف وظيفة كل واحد وان لا نتجاوزها فالرجل هو راس المرءة لأنها ضلع من اضلاعه وهي خلقت لتكون معينة له .
والرجل هو المسؤل عن زوجته امام الله وامام الناس 
كيف ننهج كي نكون قدوة لغيرنا ؟
مخافة الله يجب ان تسيطر على كل حواسنا والمحبة هي لغتنا ةالتفاهم هدفنا ولندرك ان الزوجين بالجسد الواحد وان تالم عضو من هذا الجسد فكله يتالم 
ان يحترم الزوج زوجته ويشركها بقراراته وياخذ برايها ويشعرها انها هي مهمة بالنسبة له وانها كل شيء بحياته ؟ ان يعاملها بالحسنى ولا يخنها 
وينفد كل ما يطلبه من زوجته بشتى المجالات ؟ان يحترم اهلها وذويها ويعطيها الثقة العمياء وان يعمل كل ما يرضي ربنا .
واما المراءة يجب ان تبادل زوحها بنفس الروح.
من هنا ينبع الوفق السلام والمحبة وهكذا ننجح بجعل الاسرة متكاتفه 
وسليمة .
برايكم كيف يمكننا ان نحقق السعادة والامان ونحافظ على قدسية سر الزواج؟


----------



## العجايبي (27 يناير 2007)

جميلة


----------



## monlove (1 فبراير 2007)

ربنا يعوضك يا طالب الشفاعة


----------



## بنت الفادى (1 فبراير 2007)

موضووووووووووووووووع رائع
ربنا يعوض تعبكم​


----------



## candy shop (8 فبراير 2007)

بايد الزوج يخلى حياته مثاليه وبايد الزوجه تخلى حياتها مثاليه لو كانو متفاهمين ومخلصين لبعص وبيحبوا بعض ولا يتصيد كل منهما اخطاء للاخر:yaka:


----------



## twety (14 فبراير 2007)

*من شروط الارسال*
*يكون فى استقبال*
*مش معقول تكون الزوجه ترسل وتحاول *
*والزوج يرفض الاستجابه*
*او العكس يكون الزوج بيحاول والزوجه ترفض*
*لازم يكونوا متفاهمين علشان يعيشوا سعـــــــــــــــداء*


----------



## اشرف مجدى (18 فبراير 2007)

باركك الرب يا توتى  ولكن كم اود ان اقول ان الرجل الكامل من يرى الاثنين الحب المتبادل فى كل شيى مهما كان التنازل الذى يقدمه او التى هى تقدمه لان لا فرق بين الحبيبين  من وجه الاخلاص 
بمعنى ان وجت فتات احلامى وتبادلنا شعور الحب فيما بيننا لم اجد الخلافات ولا المنازغات 
لذلك اقر من احب يتسامح ولكن ليس فى كل شيئ بل التسامح فى الاشياء الصغيره مادام يوجد التفاهم بينهما وكما قلت الحب المتبادل بينهما
      وجهه نظر


----------



## candy shop (26 فبراير 2007)

الحب يصنع المعجزات:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## الزهره الجميله (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

شكراا لك كثيراا


----------



## merola (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

الصراحة موضوع مفيد جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## amigo (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

موش عارف اقول ليكم ايه بس عاوز اقولكم ان الزواج حاجه جميله جدا جدا واهم حاجه يه ان الواحد يكون مقتنع ان الطرف التانى احسن واحد فى الدنيا فى كل حاجه وان ربنا اختار له افضل واحد ليه هو وبس ولو كل طرف اقتنع بالتانى بفكره وقلبه وركز جدا يدور على الحاجات اللى ممكن يعملها علشان يسعد الطرف التانى اكيد الحيا هاتكون جميله وربنا هيكون فى البيت انا بقول لكم دا لانى عشته مع اجمل وارق واحلى واحده فى الدنيا لمده 9 سنين بس لانها جميله جدا وحلوه جدا ربنا اخدها عنده هو ربنا يرحمها


----------



## hala1010 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

انا موفقه على النسب دى لكن انا عندى مشكله انا زوجه من سنتين ونص وعندى دلوقت بيبي لكن حاسه ان زوجى خدعنى هو وعدنى بحياه سعيده  ولكنه عرضنى للمشاكل بسبب سؤ تصرفه واصبحت مديونه للبنك ب250000 جنيه ده غير انى بعد جوازى بشهرين كنت بعت كل دهبى وحتى احتياجاتى مش مقضيها لكنه ممكن يهتم بحاجات هايفه ومش اساسيه واقول له لا داعى منها وابقى كانى متكلمتش المشكله الاكبر هنى رغم جوازى عنحب وانى وقفت قدام اهلى علشان اتجوزه الا انى قلبى مجروح منه فى حاجات كتير وحايفه حبى يتحول كره وانا بقيت مش بثق فى تصرفاته وتفكيره..... ممكن حد يساعدنى؟؟؟


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

طالب الشفاعة​الموضوع جميل جداً جداً وأهنئك عليه..​
أميجو​أهلاً بيك في المنتدي.. وكم هو جميل كلامك ..
فعلاً الواحد يبص على الزوجة من وجهة نظر أنها أحسن واحدة..
وأجمل واحدة في الدنيا.. ده هايخليه زوج مثالي.
أما إذا نظر إلي عيوبها.. فالزواج سيفشل..​


----------



## hala1010 (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

اشكركم على اهتمامكم وارجو التواصل:smil12:


----------



## white rose (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

صح اللي قالوه بعض الأخوة,انو الزواج مستحيل يكون سعيد الا اذا كان في تفاهم,يعني لو كل زوجين ظلوا يتذكروا انو ما في انسان بلا أخطاء رح تكون الحياة دائما حلوة بعيونن.شكرا للمواضيع القيمة


----------



## hala1010 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

مش دائما الحب يصنع المعجزات بالاخص لما يصتدم بواقع الحياه:401fj:


----------



## hala1010 (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

:36_3_21:


----------



## hala1010 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

:146ec:


----------



## ralabib (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

محبة الزوجين من محبتهم للمسيح , العشره القوية مع الله و التزمهم بوصية المسيح " حبوا بعضكم بعض كما أحببتكم " تجعلهم مرتبطين بالمسيح و ببعضهم


----------



## solevya (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

ليس احد كامل لان الكمال للسيد المسيح بس فى حاجة اسمها كمال نسبى وده بيكون الانسان اللى قريب من ربنا اوى بيقدر يسعد اللى قدامه وده بره بنعمة ربنا لو كان الزوجين متفاهمين ومرتابطين ببعض
ولازم يمون فى عطاء من الطرفين يعنى مش واحد ياحد علطول ومشواحد يدى علطول لازم الاتنين يدو وياخدوا بنفس النيب وبكده الزواج ده حيستمر ولا حيبقوا محتاجين لاى شئ تانى
 وميرسى للموضوع الجميل ده:wub:
:t13:


----------



## newman_with_jesus (5 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: الزوج المثالي*

*اشكرك على هذا الموضوع 
واتمنى من الرب ان هذه الموضوع تكون كثيرة في المنتدى *


----------

